# Snellerized Saws Re-Visits the MS241C



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

You guys like build threads? Well, I haven't done one in a while. They take time that I don't usually have to spend, but had to show off this fantastic runner. This saw has blown me away like few others. Let's get started.

Hey, what's in there?






Ah, it's a new MS241C and a free t-shirt thrown in to boot. Thanks Mark!





My model for the day, lol.





I fired it up for 10-15 seconds to make sure it ran OK, and apart it came.





Hey Big Brother. Do you think I could run like you someday? Well, let's see what we can do about that.





Squaring up the base of the piston so that it will set perfectly square to cut the popup.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

With the machining done, I degreed the saw. Sorry, I didn't take pics of that. Time fore some port work.

This saw needs more fuel We can do that!




















Let's louver that muffler.










Going back together.



































Almost done!










and....





...it's ready to run!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

Here it is on it's maiden voyage. It'll hold 13,500 RPMs in the cut with a sharp self-feeding chain. With a decent load it's holding 12,500. Load it down more and it's still holding 11,000. This little saw shocked me for sure!


----------



## Rev (Nov 14, 2015)

Wasn't he in Emmet Otter's Jugband Christmas?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

Rev said:


> Wasn't he in Emmet Otter's Jugband Christmas?


Last I knew, he was in my bed!


----------



## smokey7 (Nov 14, 2015)

That is a running SOB!!!! I really enjoy the type of vids you do. The restarts, the piss revs, the screaming cuts then my favorite the lugging power for the ham fisted users like me. You should be proud


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

smokey7 said:


> You should be proud


I'm amazed at the potential! I bought this saw to experiment on, planning on selling it when I'm done. I'm not sure I can part with it now, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

I've said before that I don't find the 241 to be light enough and would just as soon grab my 346. I thought the same thing last night when I got done. So, I grabbed the scales.











I was surprised to see that it's 1# 5.4oz lighter than my 346. Both saws are full of fuel and oil. Both are wearing 16" B&Cs. You could lighten the 241 even more with a 14" bar and/or a E Light bar, which I well may do. I'm undecided on 14" or 16". It actually balances well with the 16".


----------



## KG441c (Nov 14, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 14, 2015)

I have one with a muffler mod and use it a lot but it sure don't run like this one! Wow. And a 241c is only 42.6cc to boot.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 14, 2015)

porsche965 said:


> I have one with a muffler mod and use it a lot but it sure don't run like this one! Wow. And a 241c is only 42.6cc to boot.


No joking!! That thing is screaming!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 14, 2015)

Well done brad , its one of my favorite saws.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 14, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Squaring up the base of the piston so that it will set perfectly square to cut the popup.



I'm always looking to learn, how does cutting the base of the piston affect the squareness of how it sits in the chuck?


----------



## KG441c (Nov 14, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Im always looking to learn, how does cutting the base of the piston affect the squareness of how it sits in the chuck?


Im not sure what it does either but he squared something up right for sure!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> I'm always looking to learn, how does cutting the base of the piston affect the squareness of how it sits in the chuck?


When I cut the popup, I put the skirts directly against the face of the chuck. This is simply an aid in getting the piston square in the chuck. I'm usually less than .001" right off the bat.


----------



## smokey7 (Nov 14, 2015)

I am glad to hear you are indicating it also. I wondered about you trimming the skirt messing with the timing some. I suppose it could be giving you more time area that fits your build style anyways.  with that said it obviously works well as shown in the testing. 
One thing that makes me wonder with these auto tunes is how they will behave once well broke in? I wonder that since these seem to have at least a perceived unlock time. When they kind of come alive. I must say I'm not much of a stihl guy but would be proud to cut with that saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 14, 2015)

smokey7 said:


> I wondered about you trimming the skirt messing with the timing some.


.002"-.003" is going to have no affect on port timing. Also, the part of the piston that opens the intake port is also raised. It wasn't touched in this operation. Additionally, I lowered the intake by 8° to get it where I wanted it.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 14, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> When I cut the popup, I put the skirts directly against the face of the chuck. This is simply an aid in getting the piston square in the chuck. I'm usually less than .001" right off the bat.



But wouldn't it be the same without cutting the base? The chuck jaws are holding a cylindrical object, they don't care what the ends are doing, no? Have you ever measured to see if the face of your chuck is actually perpendicular to the jaws?

When you say that you're "less than .001" right off the bat", what are you referring to, runout or something else?


----------



## smokey7 (Nov 14, 2015)

I am liking some of the more aggressive port jobs being done. Even if I'll never do some of them it is way cool. All of this frakinsaws, popups,fingers, bridges, external enlarged transfers, filled intakes/exhuste, 2 piece heads and all . I love to see stuff takin up to the next level.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 14, 2015)

Brad, do they have a spur or rim drive, PS chain I assume?


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 14, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I've said before that I don't find the 241 to be light enough and would just as soon grab my 346. I thought the same thing last night when I got done. So, I grabbed the scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I am awaiting the new version that is supposed to be even lighter! Although it might not be so easy to mod, they have included f.e. aluminum screws, etc. So I doubt it is recomended to reuse these screws...

7


----------



## smokey7 (Nov 14, 2015)

What's a f.e. screw?


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 14, 2015)

smokey7 said:


> What's a f.e. screw?


f.e.= for example... 

The screws on the new model are all supposed to be out of aluminum to save weight. 

7


----------



## dws_az (Nov 14, 2015)

Great thread and very impressive video. 

I can only imagine what it would be like to run - I'm afraid that if I did run the Snellerized 241 I'd be wanting to send my stock 241 in for the same treatment !


----------



## Philbert (Nov 14, 2015)

Love to see the details of a build thread. Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## Kenskip1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Brad, I would have liked to see this saw cutting some type of hardwood, like oak, walnut, maple.


----------



## Woos31 (Nov 15, 2015)

That's an impressive little bugger Mr. Brad, very nice work. The step by step is really neat and helpful for a guy like me who's most extensive undertaking has been a muffler mod HAHA. Gotta start somewhere though right?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 15, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> But wouldn't it be the same without cutting the base? The chuck jaws are holding a cylindrical object, they don't care what the ends are doing, no? Have you ever measured to see if the face of your chuck is actually perpendicular to the jaws?
> 
> When you say that you're "less than .001" right off the bat", what are you referring to, runout or something else?


Setting the machined top of the piston against the face of the chuck is a good way to feel if it's square.
It can be slightly canted and the jaws will grab it.
By squaring the bottom you can reference it against the face of the chuck.
And you also have a reference to check the work afterwards. 
Squaring the base makes it much easier.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm surprised it pulled that hard in Ash, nice running little saw!!


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 15, 2015)

Very cool. That should make someonesmile every time they use it.


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice, great job Brad! One thing I would like to know is, how are the fuel settings before and after the porting. But that could only be checked with the mdg 1.


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Setting the machined top of the piston against the face of the chuck is a good way to feel if it's square.
> It can be slightly canted and the jaws will grab it.
> By squaring the bottom you can reference it against the face of the chuck.
> And you also have a reference to check the work afterwards.
> Squaring the base makes it much easier.



That makes sense. 

Would it be a good idea to verify the top of the piston was perpendicular to the sides, first?


----------



## drf255 (Nov 15, 2015)

Really nice job Brad. 

A lot of ports in that little jug. 

Those uppers look like you hit them on one side, but not the other.

Did you touch the exhaust and uppers at all?

Play with the ignition timing?

That's an impressive little screamer for sure.


----------



## big t double (Nov 15, 2015)

DND 9000 said:


> Very nice, great job Brad! One thing I would like to know is, how are the fuel settings before and after the porting. But that could only be checked with the mdg 1.


I've been interested in this too. Id like to hook one up.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm amazed at the potential! I bought this saw to experiment on, planning on selling it when I'm done. I'm not sure I can part with it now, lol.


Hypothetically of course 

Pm me the price


----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 15, 2015)

blsnelling said:


>



Sit!
Stay!
Now take a $hit.
Good dogy! 

.
.
.

Nice build thread, that saw sure screams high rpm's!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 15, 2015)

I still like my 421[emoji57][emoji2]


----------



## KG441c (Nov 15, 2015)

Well I had to follow Brads lead and gut the ole strato in my 241c!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 15, 2015)

drf255 said:


> Really nice job Brad.
> 
> A lot of ports in that little jug.
> 
> ...


The exhaust was widened quite a bit. All ports in this saw were widened and raised/lowered accordingly. This is one saw that I do not advance the ignition on.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 15, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Well I had to follow Brads lead and gut the ole strato in my 241c!!View attachment 461485



So, how do you like it now??? My brother is getting one of these.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 15, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> So, how do you like it now??? My brother is getting one of these.


Mike Im pressed for time on Church, family, and work and just dont have time to put her back together just yet but will try to do a video when done. I wanna say thanks to Brad for helping me do this to my saw with the information I needed to do it


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 15, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to verify the top of the piston was perpendicular to the sides, first?



Naaaa........as much to worry about if potency (spl?) of aspirin was right. 
OD and face done in the same setup. If the machine screwed up before the facing and they had to take it out they wouldn't take the time to try to reset it up. Just start a new piece. 

I have to set up parts from golf ball size to SBC size and indicate them daily. With the occasional SmartCar sized piece. 
Indicate to .001-.003. Brad is doing it right. 
If not.......I'd give him Grief about it.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 15, 2015)

Finished the intake boot strato removal


----------



## thomas1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaa........as much to worry about if potency (spl?) of aspirin was right.
> OD and face done in the same setup. If the machine screwed up before the facing and they had to take it out they wouldn't take the time to try to reset it up. Just start a new piece.
> 
> I have to set up parts from golf ball size to SBC size and indicate them daily. With the occasional SmartCar sized piece.
> ...



Thanks, I'm always up for learning.


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 15, 2015)

Never stop learning.

Who is that a picture of?


----------



## madhatte (Nov 15, 2015)

It's Freddie Mercury of Queen, y'all.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 15, 2015)

And another one bites the dust.......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 15, 2015)

I've paid my dues time after time......


----------



## big t double (Nov 15, 2015)

Bicycle?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 15, 2015)

Sweet picture..cute.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Nov 15, 2015)

Fat bottomed girls make the rockin' world go 'round!


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

Brad where does this coil limit at?


----------



## Barcroftb (Nov 16, 2015)

Kenskip1 said:


> Brad, I would have liked to see this saw cutting some type of hardwood, like oak, walnut, maple.



Looks an aweful lot like the EAB ash I cut endlessly here in michigan.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my saws go through Walnut faster than Ash.


----------



## Barcroftb (Nov 16, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I'm pretty sure my saws go through Walnut faster than Ash.


Exactly! If ash ain't hard enough I don't know what is. Especially when it's dead.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm considering picking up a E Light bar for this saw. I was originally thinking 14" but this regular 16" feels pretty good, so not sure. What's you guys suggestion, 14" or 16"?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm considering picking up a E Light bar for this saw. I was originally thinking 14" but this regular 16" feels pretty good, so not sure. What's you guys suggestion, 14" or 16"?



16"


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm considering picking up a E Light bar for this saw. I was originally thinking 14" but this regular 16" feels pretty good, so not sure. What's you guys suggestion, 14" or 16"?


 I was wondering if this is Picco, and rim or spur? Thanks, DW


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the cannon c1 mount 16" which is as long almost as my stihl 18". Both picco bars


----------



## Laslabjohn (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm considering picking up a E Light bar for this saw. I was originally thinking 14" but this regular 16" feels pretty good, so not sure. What's you guys suggestion, 14" or 16"?


Where can I find a 28 es light? There not offered here.


----------



## smokey7 (Nov 16, 2015)

I would put a 16" ot it. Mainly because it would reach further up in the larger saw class. Especially if you think it balances well with a standard 16". I showed my neighbor that video and his jaw about fell off in amazement. He couldn't stop talking saws all night! You may have another one to give your massage to.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 16, 2015)

Laslabjohn said:


> Where can I find a 28 es light? There not offered here.



If you want one for a good price lemme know john.


----------



## Laslabjohn (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok thank you.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

Got alil more done on the 241 today. Got her back together and made a few test cuts. She holds really good rpm in the cut. Will try to get a video in the next few days


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I was wondering if this is Picco, and rim or spur? Thanks, DW


It's a Picco rim setup.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Got alil more done on the 241 today. Got her back together and made a few test cuts. She holds really good rpm in the cut. Will try to get a video in the next few daysView attachment 461833
> View attachment 461834
> View attachment 461836
> View attachment 461835


Looks fantastic. Nice work.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Looks fantastic. Nice work.


Thanks Brad and also for the help


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

I have several videos that I'll be posting shortly. MS241C, MS261C, OE 346XP, and NE 346XP.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

Here's another video of the saw just made tonight. This thing blows my mind for 42cc! Too bad it's not under 9.5#. If it were, it would have to be the strongest saw in that class. It certainly has to be for it's displacement alone!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Here's another video of the saw just made tonight. This thing blows my mind for 42cc! Too bad it's not under 9.5#. If it were, it would have to be the strongest saw in that class. It certainly has to be for it's displacement alone!





That saw is singin'!


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 16, 2015)

Is it just me, or is that about a hair off the 346 vid in cut times?


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

weedkilla said:


> Is it just me, or is that about a hair off the 346 vid in cut times?


Looks like 5 to 6 sec. On the 241 and about 7 on the 346. I think Brad is using picco on the 241 and 325 on the 346xp. The picco probably a tad quicker but looks like his 241 is a tad quicker


----------



## nitehawk55 (Nov 16, 2015)

Go with the 16" Brad , when I got my 241 I looked at it with a 14" but too small . I run a 14" on my 201T and it's fine with that . 
That 241 is a screamer !


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

Sounds like most of you agree with the 16" bar. I think I'll order one tomorrow. After running this saw again tonight, I just can't see letting it go anytime soon.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

It was faster than my NE 346XP!!! I was shocked. Yes, the 346 is running .325-7 and the 241 Picco-7. That is an advantage to the 241, but is how they come from the factory. I am putting together a Picco setup for the 346, so this shootout will have to go down again sometime


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It was faster than my NE 346XP!!! I was shocked. Yes, the 346 is running .325-7 and the 241 Picco-7. That is an advantage to the 241, but is how they come from the factory. I am putting together a Picco setup for the 346, so this shootout will have to go down again sometime


I had a feeling u were gonna say picco for the 346!!  !! Brad im running 8 pin with picco but I know thats more chain speed but wouldnt it bring the rpm down alil ?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

With Picco, the 346 should definitely pull ahead of the 241. I would hope so! I have the sprocket and drive setup all ready to go, a new Cannon bar, and just picked up a 25' roll of 63PS chain this afternoon. There just wasn't time to put it together for this run tonight before dark.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

I think an 8-pin would slow any of these saws down in this size wood, but I could be wrong. I don't have any 8-pin Picco rims. I tried to order one and the are NLA.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I think an 8-pin would slow any of these saws down in this size wood, but I could be wrong. I don't have any 8-pin Picco rims. I tried to order one and the are NLA.


Mine was singing with the 8 pin but im thinkin ill gain even more rpm and torque switching back to the 7 pin?


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

I think Plitz has a few 8 pin on ebay


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like most of you agree with the 16" bar. I think I'll order one tomorrow. After running this saw again tonight, I just can't see letting it go anytime soon.




When you're ready send me a pm


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds like most of you agree with the 16" bar. I think I'll order one tomorrow. After running this saw again tonight, I just can't see letting it go anytime soon.



I'd go 14.......you are all wrong........
If you need more you are gonna go to a larger saw. 
You know you will. 
Ya don't need much reach. 
Your 044/046 MAX has a 28" lite. 
See......I'm right.


----------



## big t double (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I think an 8-pin would slow any of these saws down in this size wood, but I could be wrong. I don't have any 8-pin Picco rims. I tried to order one and the are NLA.


My offer stands blsnelling if you'd like to borrow my 8 pin picco rim...just lemme know.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I think Plitz has a few 8 pin on ebay


I'm not seeing them. Got a link?



big t double said:


> My offer stands blsnelling if you'd like to borrow my 8 pin picco rim...just lemme know.


I appreciate that. Do you have one you would be willing to sell?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd go 14.......you are all wrong........
> If you need more you are gonna go to a larger saw.
> You know you will.
> Ya don't need much reach.
> ...


Sure, go ahead and confuse me, lol. You know I can't handle these difficult decisions!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'd go 14.......you are all wrong........
> If you need more you are gonna go to a larger saw.
> You know you will.
> Ya don't need much reach.
> ...



I'd even buy a 14" to prove it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Sure, go ahead and confuse me, lol. You know I can't handle these difficult decisions!


Order both. 
Cash out tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

What size is that E Light that you loaned me? I have a 12" on my 150.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Order both.
> Cash out tomorrow.


I should have a price on them tomorrow.


----------



## big t double (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I appreciate that. Do you have one you would be willing to sell?


I sent my last two down the road to a member here and kept one for myself...sorry


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I should have a price on them tomorrow.


Let me know. Lol


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> What size is that E Light that you loaned me? I have a 12" on my 150.


Don't you already have one E Light bar? What size is that one? @Stihl 041S


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

That was a 10" lite you tried on the 150.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> That was a 10" lite you tried on the 150.


I'm still trying to decide 150 or 150T......
Scared I'll get both......
But now the 241 sounds good........
But I always grab the 026 you ported for me......
Aaaaaaaa


----------



## nnero (Nov 16, 2015)

That would be nasty with a 14" bar. But not as nasty as a Solo Twin!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

nnero said:


> That would be nasty with a 14" bar. But not as nasty as a Solo Twin!!


I got a 15" for my MM 090......


----------



## nnero (Nov 16, 2015)

Haha. I was referring to Brads Solo Twin rebuild/restore. I hope every time I log on to see an update lol


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 16, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I think Plitz has a few 8 pin on ebay



I think they are small spline and not mini keith..ill look again.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

nnero said:


> Haha. I was referring to Brads Solo Twin rebuild/restore. I hope every time I log on to see an update lol


Oh I know.
I've seen it. 
Wish he'd get off his butt and finish it. 
I wanna hear it run!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Oh I know.
> I've seen it.
> Wish he'd get off his butt and finish it.
> I wanna hear it run!


Me too!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 16, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Me too!


Now THAT'S funny!!!


----------



## KG441c (Nov 16, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think they are small spline and not mini keith..ill look again.


I just looked and dont see anymore. May can pm Plitz and get one though


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 17, 2015)

Would one of these make a good carving saw with a small tipped carving bar ?


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 17, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Would one of these make a good carving saw with a small tipped carving bar ?


I'd struggle to imagine how when you can buy a rear handle 150 that's already setup for 1/4 chain. 
I'm sure it'd work, but I'd choose the lighter option - and have a larger saw with standard chain for roughing in.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 17, 2015)

Brad you if you want the same 14" 3/8 050 LIGHT picco bar ya got for me on a rear handle MS201......P/N: 3005 000 7409. The same bar in standard non light is P/N 3005 000 4809. l recomend the light wieght option in 14" as they are really light in theme with the saw. The 16" light would be good 
too but l don't have that P/N on hand.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 17, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> I'm still trying to decide 150 or 150T......
> Scared I'll get both......
> But now the 241 sounds good........
> But I always grab the 026 you ported for me......
> Aaaaaaaa


l have a rear handle ms150.......its like a kids toy but a real one!lol l got it as Stihl Aust does not offer it in here for sale, just the top handle. CAD got the better of me so l snagged the last minty one that came up for sale in the post from a member. lt's had Brads mods but is not ported. lt performs well and is extremely light with 10" 3/8 043 bar. However l find the throttle trigger quite stiff and it cramps my hand when l use it for more than a tank. l don't regret buying it but would say the T/H is a nicer setup to run, you can use it all day in 1or2 hands and get no fatigue. After all stihl spends huge resources in its design to be perfectly balanced to the point it will sit dead flat with b/c held (suspended) by one finger. All that get's kinda wasted when a rear handle is fitted. The 150 in top handle setup is a saw l am yet to hear an 'owner' say a bad word about in fact those who use them absolutely love em! Quarter inch chain really helps them but 043 3/8 works well too. I don't like the tooney tip quarter inch pointy bars so l run the 10" light bar with wider nose in 3\8.043. Sounds like you will buy a 150 in some form.....just thought I'd throw in my opinion.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 17, 2015)

CR888 said:


> l have a rear handle ms150.......its like a kids toy but a real one!lol l got it as Stihl Aust does not offer it in here for sale, just the top handle. CAD got the better of me so l snagged the last minty one that came up for sale in the post from a member. lt's had Brads mods but is not ported. lt performs well and is extremely light with 10" 3/8 043 bar. However l find the throttle trigger quite stiff and it cramps my hand when l use it for more than a tank. l don't regret buying it but would say the T/H is a nicer setup to run, you can use it all day in 1or2 hands and get no fatigue. After all stihl spends huge resources in its design to be perfectly balanced to the point it will sit dead flat with b/c held (suspended) by one finger. All that get's kinda wasted when a rear handle is fitted. The 150 in top handle setup is a saw l am yet to hear an 'owner' say a bad word about in fact those who use them absolutely love em! Quarter inch chain really helps them but 043 3/8 works well too. I don't like the tooney tip quarter inch pointy bars so l run the 10" light bar with wider nose in 3\8.043. Sounds like you will buy a 150 in some form.....just thought I'd throw in my opinion.


Thank you. I got a 200T or 2 and a MS 200. And I use the 200 all the time. About as small as I want to go now that you point it out.
And I have an Echo 280 with an 8" bar which I use a lot in tangles and steep Dam faces where things are never larger than 3-4 " diameter. Dam faces have to be cleared by law.
That 150T looks like it may be the ticket.
I already have the 10" lite bar. I've bought saws and guns with less reason.
Thanks. 150T it is!!!






with enough rationalizing left for a ms241 down the line.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 17, 2015)

Somebody straighten me out here. 7 pin vs 8 pin. 8 pin will produce more chainspeed , less engine rpm, and less torque and just the opposite with 7 pin sprocket?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 17, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Somebody straighten me out here. 7 pin vs 8 pin. 8 pin will produce more chainspeed , less engine rpm, and less torque and just the opposite with 7 pin sprocket?



To quote Marty Feldman in Young Frankenstein......"On the Nosey!!!!" More or less.


----------



## CR888 (Nov 17, 2015)

l have 200t and 201 rear handle too. The 201 r/h is a better nicer saw to run than the 150 r/h IMO. But l am not saying the 150t is anything but a great saw.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## weedkilla (Nov 17, 2015)

CR888 said:


> l have a rear handle ms150.......its like a kids toy but a real one!lol l got it as Stihl Aust does not offer it in here for sale, just the top handle. CAD got the better of me so l snagged the last minty one that came up for sale in the post from a member. lt's had Brads mods but is not ported. lt performs well and is extremely light with 10" 3/8 043 bar. However l find the throttle trigger quite stiff and it cramps my hand when l use it for more than a tank. l don't regret buying it but would say the T/H is a nicer setup to run, you can use it all day in 1or2 hands and get no fatigue. After all stihl spends huge resources in its design to be perfectly balanced to the point it will sit dead flat with b/c held (suspended) by one finger. All that get's kinda wasted when a rear handle is fitted. The 150 in top handle setup is a saw l am yet to hear an 'owner' say a bad word about in fact those who use them absolutely love em! Quarter inch chain really helps them but 043 3/8 works well too. I don't like the tooney tip quarter inch pointy bars so l run the 10" light bar with wider nose in 3\8.043. Sounds like you will buy a 150 in some form.....just thought I'd throw in my opinion.


Thanks for that, I had a day recently removing acc longifolia where I used my 150t all day - stupid steep hill and sub 8" stems - and I'd been wondering if a 150 rear handle might join the collection. 
I'd made some assumptions about that saw that might not be correct.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Naaaa........as much to worry about if potency (spl?) of aspirin was right.
> OD and face done in the same setup. If the machine screwed up before the facing and they had to take it out they wouldn't take the time to try to reset it up. Just start a new piece.
> 
> I have to set up parts from golf ball size to SBC size and indicate them daily. With the occasional SmartCar sized piece.
> ...



take a bit to set this job up. 6m bar in a 1.5m lathe. have to thread both ends with a 8mm pitch ACME thread.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Somebody straighten me out here. 7 pin vs 8 pin. 8 pin will produce more chainspeed , less engine rpm, and less torque and just the opposite with 7 pin sprocket?


Engine RPM is independent. At the _same_ engine RPM:
7 tooth sprocket = slower chain speed, but more cutting power.
8 tooth sprocket = faster chain speed, but less cutting power.

Chain speed is always a trade off with cutting power, all other things equal. 

Philbert


----------



## Woos31 (Nov 18, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I'm considering picking up a E Light bar for this saw. I was originally thinking 14" but this regular 16" feels pretty good, so not sure. What's you guys suggestion, 14" or 16"?


42"......... LOL!! just for fun, I bet the little pygmy would do it though. As the late great crocodile hunter would say......she's a littal rippa!!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

Woos31 said:


> .....she's a littal rippa!!


That she is!


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

Ive been too busy workin on customers equipment and my day job to cut and make a video with mine but ill say the new gutted strato and #s made a huge difference


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Ive been too busy workin on customers equipment and my day job to cut and make a video with mine but ill say the new gutted strato and #s made a huge difference


That's great to hear. This has to be the strongest and fastest 42cc saw I've ever run. It'll be fun to take to a GTG and spank some 346s with


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> That's great to hear. This has to be the strongest and fastest 42cc saw I've ever run. It'll be fun to take to a GTG and spank some 346s with [/QUOTE
> Whoa!! That will turn some heads!!! Lol!!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> That's great to hear. This has to be the strongest and fastest 42cc saw I've ever run. It'll be fun to take to a GTG and spank some 346s with


Should I sell my 346 now before this cataclysm occurs? I dont want to be left behind. I really do like that little 241 even in stock form with the right chain it is definitely my favorite.


----------



## KG441c (Nov 19, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Should I sell my 346 now before this cataclysm occurs? I dont want to be left behind. I really do like that little 241 even in stock form with the right chain it is definitely my favorite.


Brad has it figured on this 241 . Send it to him


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Brad has it figured on this 241 . Send it to him


Got the time differences from stock to modified does it lose low end power and shine in the high end or make good power all the way up?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Should I sell my 346 now before this cataclysm occurs? I dont want to be left behind. I really do like that little 241 even in stock form with the right chain it is definitely my favorite.


My 346 is going nowhere  Put a 20" .325 B&C on the 241 and watch the 346 shine!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Got the time differences from stock to modified *does it lose low end power *and shine in the high end or make good power all the way up?


Not in the least. It gains tremendously across the entire RPM range plus gains a lot on the topend. Watch me lug it down in the video.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> My 346 is going nowhere  Put a 20" .325 B&C on the 241 and watch the 346 shine!


I use the 241 for just limbs when taking a tree down and I like it better then my 346 something must be wrong with that saw I ain't happy at all with it.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Not in the least. It gains tremendously across the entire RPM range plus gains a lot on the topend. Watch me lug it down in the video.


What percent did you gain in speed ?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

I only ran it for about 10 seconds after pulling it out of the box new to make sure it ran right.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 19, 2015)

Definitely keep the 346. Then get the 241 & 261 Snellerized…next up is the 150 top handle


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 19, 2015)

Well Brad I seem to have a problem tuning the 346 do those jets move much with the limiters off and do you know the stock adjustments?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2015)

They shouldn't. No I don't. I'd start with both 1 1/4 out.


----------



## porsche965 (Nov 19, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Well Brad I seem to have a problem tuning the 346 do those jets move much with the limiters off and do you know the stock adjustments?



Get a 550xp! Snellerized of course.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Nov 19, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> take a bit to set this job up. 6m bar in a 1.5m lathe. have to thread both ends with a 8mm pitch ACME thread.


Pump shaft?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 24, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> Pump shaft?


Tiebar for a Diecasting machine.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's another 241 I finished up today. These saws come with a 6-pin spur. This one's wearing a 7-pin rim. It has plenty of power for the larger sprocket.


----------



## chris zautner (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm starting to get a real itch for one of these 241c's


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2015)

These new mods make a world of difference. It takes the saw to a whole different level. I'm very pleased with them now, so much so that I'm keeping the one I bought to experiment on. I used it a couple weeks ago to help my next door neighbor with a tree.


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 5, 2015)

In the name of science I'd loan you mine to experiment on. lol.

Good work, impressive!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine wont be goin anywhere after this type port work was put in it


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 5, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Here's another 241 I finished up today. These saws come with a 6-pin spur. This one's wearing a 7-pin rim. It has plenty of power for the larger sprocket.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 5, 2015)

What do these 241 Stihl saws sell for? How much is the rim/clutch drum upgrade?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 5, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> These new mods make a world of difference. It takes the saw to a whole different level. I'm very pleased with them now, so much so that I'm keeping the one I bought to experiment on. I used it a couple weeks ago to help my next door neighbor with a tree.




The older I get the more I appreciate small ported saws


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> What do these 241 Stihl saws sell for? How much is the rim/clutch drum upgrade?


They're $555 after tax from my dealer. I've not priced the rim kit. It was already on this saw when it came.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> What do these 241 Stihl saws sell for? How much is the rim/clutch drum upgrade?



I paid 27 dollars for the rim kit.

Edit : i paid 494.00 OTD for this last 241.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Here's another 241 I finished up today. These saws come with a 6-pin spur. This one's wearing a 7-pin rim. It has plenty of power for the larger sprocket.





Atta boy brad


----------



## MontanaTed (Dec 5, 2015)

This little bugger just rips! I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 5, 2015)

A light weight bucking saw! Nice job Brad.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Dec 6, 2015)

Do you have a small mount .325 bar lying around Brad? I'd like to see the difference with this new recipe. My 241 is only muffler modded and it amazes me how well it pulls 16" .325. Its definitely faster than a stock ms260 and right there with a modded one. I like he PS chain on my 200/201t's but I prefer the .325 on the 241. Holds up much better.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Do you have a small mount .325 bar lying around Brad? I'd like to see the difference with this new recipe.


I do not. Sorry.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 6, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Do you have a small mount .325 bar lying around Brad? I'd like to see the difference with this new recipe. My 241 is only muffler modded and it amazes me how well it pulls 16" .325. Its definitely faster than a stock ms260 and right there with a modded one. I like he PS chain on my 200/201t's but I prefer the .325 on the 241. Holds up much better.



ive ran both .325 and 3/8 picco extensively on these saws and i cant tell a difference in durability..maybe its the wood i cut ?..i use the PM 90% of the time.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Dec 6, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> ive ran both .325 and 3/8 picco extensively on these saws and i cant tell a difference in durability..maybe its the wood i cut ?..i use the PM 90% of the time.


I cut a LOT of dead locust and blow downs so its not exactly clean or soft wood. It's very common to see sparks from the wood as it's getting dark out. I hate semi-chisel chain so I run RS, or LGX and sharpen it frequently. I run PS on the TH saws but it does not last in the dirty conditions. The cutter holds an edge decent enough but the chassis is shot before the cutter is worn out.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 6, 2015)

tacomatrd98 said:


> I cut a LOT of dead locust and blow downs so its not exactly clean or soft wood. It's very common to see sparks from the wood as it's getting dark out. I hate semi-chisel chain so I run RS, or LGX and sharpen it frequently. I run PS on the TH saws but it does not last in the dirty conditions. The cutter holds an edge decent enough but the chassis is shot before the cutter is worn out.



Must be it , 90% of the wood i cut is green .. there may be a difference in durability for my use and its so small i just dont notice it.

I didnt like semi-chizz either at one time , some guys showed me some tricks to file it and i learned to like it..after a few swipes with a file it cuts pretty damn good.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Must be it , 90% of the wood i cut is green .. there may be a difference in durability for my use and its so small i just dont notice it.


PS stays sharp for me but I usually cut green hardwood and stay out of the dirt


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It's a Picco rim setup.



I find the ported 241 is a bit much for picco. I don't get very long out of a picco chain at all on my 241. It runs NK very well, and the teeth last much, much longer. While not as fast with standard 325, it does rather well with that as well.

Here she is in semi seasoned ash on an 18" bar(and being dogged in with reversed spikes)before she ripped the picco chain in two:


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

Lol!! Thats an aweasome noodling 42cc machine!!!!


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Lol!! Thats an aweasome noodling 42cc machine!!!!



What else would you need to noodle with? My 281XP gets TERRIBLE mileage...


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

I gutted the strato like Brads saw and it holds a good bit more rpm cut with the right #s


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2015)

How's da mileage? I like how mine sips fuel. But it does have pooling issues. I bet if I gutted the strato, that would stop.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

reindeer said:


> What else would you need to noodle with? My 281XP gets TERRIBLE mileage...


I dont know man!! My 390xp with a 28" 404 skip setup gets pulled out when the wood gets alil bigger and that 390 is awesome!!!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

reindeer said:


> How's da mileage? I like how mine sips fuel. But it does have pooling issues. I bet if I gutted the strato, that would stop.


It gets worse gutted on the mileage. Basically u r using the strato ports for transfer ports after gutting the way I see it? On long idles mine will load a tad off idle but fine once u blip the throttle and cuts very good! How can u tell yours is pooling?


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2015)

It only lags if it is sitting upright at idle for more than maybe 20 seconds or so. If I lay it on it's side, it has no throttle lag at all. So... I lay it on it's side. When I get off my duff, I'll replace the intake with a newer model(assuming the part #'s are different, since Stihl has acted like this issue does not exist). But here in Ireland, that is an expensive solution. The problem only seems to be with the earlier models(this is a 2012).


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

Wonder if a different solenoid would help or is there an updated coil? Just wondering


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 6, 2015)

KG441c said:


> PS stays sharp for me but I usually cut green hardwood and stay out of the dirt



I have some loops of PS keith , i just use the PM because sometimes i cant avoid the mud on the wood..its not a race for me...i cut little 10-12" pecker poles with mine , nothin big.


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Wonder if a different solenoid would help or is there an updated coil? Just wondering



It has a newer carb I replaced it with last winter(120 EURO!). If you can PM yer part #, I can check it against mine when I am out there tomorrow with it clearing one of our ditches.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I have some loops of PS keith , i just use the PM because sometimes i cant avoid the mud on the wood..its not a race for me...i cut little 10-12" pecker poles with mine , nothin big.


Ive used both and cant tell a big difference either


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

reindeer said:


> It has a newer carb I replaced it with last winter(120 EURO!). If you can PM yer part #, I can check it against mine when I am out there tomorrow with it clearing one of our ditches.


On the coil u r referring to reindeer? Ill have to see what year my saw is too


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2015)

Just wondering what the carb part # is you may have, as I might have easily gotten NOS. Ireland is a bit backwards some times... May as well shoot me yer coil #.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

Ill check carb and coil


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

My buddy John has a new solenoid ill try and let u know if that helps any


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

April 2014?


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2015)

I think mine is Dec, 2012. One of the earlier ones.


KG441c said:


> Lol!! Thats an aweasome noodling 42cc machine!!!!



The vid with the ash shows that 241 with a 6 pin sprocket. On a picco, this thing is very angry with a 6 pin rim. Not as much top end, but as you can see, 2 foot of ash is not a problem. Only problem is the chain won't last in that set up. I went through 2 picco chains in one week, btw. Fortunately, they were free, but I didn't replace them. I'm back on 325 standard. I am eventually gonna go and get a 16" NK set up as my old 17" bar died a while back, too. Does Stihl make an NK set up, or will I have to mod another husky mount bar?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

I think Cannon makes one


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I think Cannon makes one


I'm sure they do. We have a couple dealers on the forum here.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 6, 2015)

reindeer said:


> I find the ported 241 is a bit much for picco. I don't get very long out of a picco chain at all on my 241. It runs NK very well, and the teeth last much, much longer. While not as fast with standard 325, it does rather well with that as well.
> 
> Here she is in semi seasoned ash on an 18" bar(and being dogged in with reversed spikes)before she ripped the picco chain in two:




Am I correct in reading, ported 241 breaks Stihl ps chains?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

reindeer said:


> I think mine is Dec, 2012. One of the earlier ones.
> 
> 
> The vid with the ash shows that 241 with a 6 pin sprocket. On a picco, this thing is very angry with a 6 pin rim. Not as much top end, but as you can see, 2 foot of ash is not a problem. Only problem is the chain won't last in that set up. I went through 2 picco chains in one week, btw. Fortunately, they were free, but I didn't replace them. I'm back on 325 standard. I am eventually gonna go and get a 16" NK set up as my old 17" bar died a while back, too. Does Stihl make an NK set up, or will I have to mod another husky mount bar?


I think Bailys makes a Woodland Pro also


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice thread on this saw. Dad bought me on of these for firewood last Christmas. I use a lot and enjoy it. Seems like quit a step from the 024 I had been using.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I think Bailys makes a Woodland Pro also


I believe that's actually a re-branded Cannon.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> Nice thread on this saw. Dad bought me on of these for firewood last Christmas. I use a lot and enjoy it. Seems like quit a step from the 024 I had been using.


Don't ever let that one go!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Don't ever let that one go!


So it's a collector's saw?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> So it's a collector's saw?


It is to him, since his late father gave it to him as a gift.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 6, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It is to him, since his late father gave it to him as a gift.


OK, in that context, yes


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Dec 6, 2015)

It seems to cut a little better than the 024


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 6, 2015)

Should cut a lot better , better AV & better filtration


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Dec 6, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> Should cut a lot better , better AV & better filtration


i guess it does have that. to be honest, i am not much of a saw guy. i know how use,service and clean a saw, beyond that, its just a tool to me. i can see after a short time here, there is a whole different side to these things. dad was able to make to make the 024/ms260 run pretty good i guess. he would tear them down , then build them back up. read some on this site, actually for hours, then tear them down, then build them back up again and again. if wanted to find him in the winter, just look out the window and see the glow of the "saw shop" lights. kinda makes me grin when i think about it now.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

It gets in the blood my man and ruins the mind!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i guess it does have that. to be honest, i am not much of a saw guy. i know how use,service and clean a saw, beyond that, its just a tool to me. i can see after a short time here, there is a whole different side to these things.


Hahaha. I'm laughing out loud  This place will infect you! We call it CAD. Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder. It's extremely contagious!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 6, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i guess it does have that. to be honest, i am not much of a saw guy. i know how use,service and clean a saw, beyond that, its just a tool to me. i can see after a short time here, there is a whole different side to these things.


Just wait…you'll wind up keeping those 300 Stihls…CAD


----------



## MontanaTed (Dec 6, 2015)

It makes you try to figure out just how many you can get before you have to explain it to your wife or the first person that sees multiple saws in your shop...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KG441c (Dec 6, 2015)

I have all the saws I want !! Perfect saw plan!! Wait??? !! I wonder if that saw is faster or has more torque??


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 6, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i guess it does have that. to be honest, i am not much of a saw guy. i know how use,service and clean a saw, beyond that, its just a tool to me. i can see after a short time here, there is a whole different side to these things. dad was able to make to make the 024/ms260 run pretty good i guess. he would tear them down , then build them back up. read some on this site, actually for hours, then tear them down, then build them back up again and again. if wanted to find him in the winter, just look out the window and see the glow of the "saw shop" lights. kinda makes me grin when i think about it now.


Best part of this site Koty, is that we have your back and always will. Only people run off of here were crooked


----------



## MontanaTed (Dec 6, 2015)

KG441c said:


> I have all the saws I want !! Perfect saw plan!! Wait??? !! I wonder if that saw is faster or has more torque??


I do that constantly....with everything.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Dec 7, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> Just wait…you'll wind up keeping those 300 Stihls…CAD


 nah, i think with the help of some here as well as a few of dads friends, i have a plan in plan to move most of them. i am thinking i will keep just one of each. that would leave me around 20, way more than i will ever need. this is quite an interesting community/website though.


----------



## ferris076 (Jan 30, 2016)

I will get my new 241 next week, should i go with 6 pin 3/8 picco or 7 pin?
The saw will only get a muffler Mod and run a 14" bar and will cut harder Wood.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 30, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> I will get my new 241 next week, should i go with 6 pin 3/8 picco or 7 pin?
> The saw will only get a muffler Mod and run a 14" bar and will cut harder Wood.


7 pin rim sprocket kit with PS chain has worked best for me


----------



## KG441c (Jan 30, 2016)

KG441c said:


> 7 pin rim sprocket kit with PS chain has worked bedt for me


Picco semi chisel if chain dulls too fast with PS and depending on the wood u r cutting


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2016)

If your after chain life the .325 semi chisel chain and sprocket set up is the way to go on ported 241s


----------



## ferris076 (Jan 30, 2016)

KG441c said:


> 7 pin rim sprocket kit with PS chain has worked best for me


Also on a Stock saw?


----------



## KG441c (Jan 30, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> Also on a Stock saw?


Yes. The 241c is strong for stock but I would at least do a muffler mod


----------



## ferris076 (Jan 30, 2016)

After 5-10 tanks of fuel i will make a muffler Mod


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 30, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> After 5-10 tanks of fuel i will make a muffler Mod



I have had two stock 241s and found they run a little richer after a muff mod,that's prob a good thing anyway as long there is no bogging from idle


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice work and attention to details


----------



## wyk (Aug 22, 2016)

KG441c said:


> I think Bailys makes a Woodland Pro also



I went with a Sugi and 22bp(325 micro chisel)


----------



## astnmacgto (Aug 28, 2016)

The mandrel that you used to hold the cylinder on the lathe, is that fully adjustable to fit different saws or have you made different sizes for different saws?
Thanks, ADLM


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a different mandrel for each size.


----------



## astnmacgto (Aug 28, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I have a different mandrel for each size.


That's what it looked like, thanks for the reply,
ADLM


----------



## astnmacgto (Aug 28, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> I have a different mandrel for each size.


Now I guess my next question is did you make the mandrels your self or did you buy them, Id like to try some porting and machining on a couple saws of mine, I have the tools and equipment just no way to hold my cylinders in the lathe.....
Thanks, ADLM


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2016)

I made them.


----------



## STOIE (Aug 29, 2016)

@blsnelling sorry to bump you in here, but I sent you a pm on the 21st would appreciate it if you could check it out.

Sorry guys


----------



## El Moobs (Aug 29, 2016)

Brad shared his recipe with me on this model. I have to say, he really has this saw figured out.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2016)

STOIE said:


> @blsnelling sorry to bump you in here, but I sent you a pm on the 21st would appreciate it if you could check it out.
> 
> Sorry guys


Please re-send.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 29, 2016)

Good work Brad! 

I am mildly interested in the model for a small saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2016)

When this little jewel cuts right with my 346XP, what's not to love!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> When this little jewel cuts right with my 346XP, what's not to love!!!


The 346 of course!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2017)

Bump for reference.


----------

